# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  أرغب في الحصول على سكن مستقل وزوجي يرفض

## حكاية روووح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..

تزوجت منذ تسع سنوات ، ورُزقت بثلاث بنات ؛ الكبرى في سن السابعة ، والصغرى في الثانية من عمرها ، ومنذ أن تزوجت وأنا أسكن مع عائلة زوجي الذي يأبى تزويدي بمسكن منفصل عنهم ، رغم أنه مقتدر، ولقد حاولت معه طيلة ستة أعوام مضت ، ولكنه يصر على رأيه ، وقد بدأ صبري بالنفاد ، ولا أظنني قادرة على التحمل أكثر من هذا. وقد تواصلت مع والديّ هناك في الوطن ، فأشارا عليّ بسرعة العودة ، وهنا أتساءل عن مَن ستؤول إليه حضانة الأطفال في حال المخالعة ؟ وهل يمكنني الذهاب إلى وطني قبل الحصول على الخلع ؟ لأنه ما عاد بوسعي المكوث في هذا البيت بعيداً عن أقاربي وأهلي ، فما العمل ؟ أشيروا عليّ على ضوء الكتاب والسنة . 

الجواب :
الحمد لله 
أولا :
من حقوق الزوجة على زوجها : أن يسكنها في سكن مستقل مناسب لها مع مراعاة قدرة الزوج المالية ، وليس من حق الزوج أن يرغم زوجته على السكن مع أهله ، سواء كانت والدته ، أو أخواته ؛ بل الواجب أن يكون مسكنها مستقلا بها عن غيرها .
ثانيا :
النصيحة لك : أن تتريثي في الذهاب إلى أهلك ، وتتحاوري مع زوجك بهدوء وسكينة ، وبيني له حاجتك وحاجة بناتك إلى بيت مستقل ، وأحسني التعامل معه ، وليكن حل هذه المشكلة في جو من التفاهم والحرص على مصلحة الأسرة ، بعيدا عن التوتر والنزاعات . 
وكوني على ثقة أن إحسانك لن يضيع عند الله ، وستجنين منه ثمارا نافعة في الدنيا والآخرة بإذن الله .
ثالثا :
أما طلب الطلاق أو الخلع ، فليس حلاً مناسباً لك ، خاصة مع وجود أطفال بينكما ، فما ذنبهن أن يعشن بعيدين عن والدهن ، أو عن والدتهن ؟ 
ثم : كيف يكون حالهن ، إذا كانت الحضانة لك ، أو الحضانة له ؟!
تأملي ذلك مليا ، وفكري فيه طويلا ، بعقل وحكمة ، بعيدا عن عواطف الغضب ، والملل والضجر .

فالذي ننصحك به ، ونلح عليك فيه : هو البقاء مع زوجك ، والصبر على حاله معك ، إلى أن يجعل الله لك فرجا ومخرجا ، ولعل الله أن يشرح صدر زوجك ، لما فيه خيره ، وخير بيته . 
وحاولي أن لا تشركي والديك في مشكلاتك مع زوجك ، لاسيما وهما بعيدان عنك ، فأظهري لهما أن موضوعك سيحل عن قريب بإذن الله ، وأن أوضاعك ستتحسن ، حتى لا يكونا قلقين عليك وعلى أوضاعك.
فالنصيحة أن تتحملي وتصبري وتستمري في محاولة إقناع زوجك بأهمية السكن المستقل ، واعلمي أن الإنسان قد يكره أمرا ما ولكن يكون هو الخير له ، حيث فيه كثرة الثواب وتكفير السيئات ومصالح أخرى قد لا يعلمها الإنسان في حينها .

وصدق الله العظيم إذ يقول : (وَعَسى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئاً وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئاً وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ) البقرة/216. 
وفي حديث ابن عباس المشهور، قال : " كُنْتُ رَدِيفَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَ: ( يَا غُلامُ، أَوْ يَا غُلَيِّمُ، أَلا أُعَلِّمُكَ كَلِمَاتٍ يَنْفَعُكَ اللهُ بِهِنَّ؟ ) فَقُلْتُ: بَلَى ، فَقَالَ: " احْفَظِ اللهَ يَحْفَظْكَ، احْفَظِ اللهَ تَجِدْهُ أَمَامَكَ ، تَعَرَّفْ إِلَيْهِ فِي الرَّخَاءِ ، يَعْرِفْكَ فِي الشِّدَّةِ ، وَإِذَا سَأَلْتَ ، فَاسْأَلِ اللهَ ، وَإِذَا اسْتَعَنْتَ ، فَاسْتَعِنْ بِاللهِ ، قَدْ جَفَّ الْقَلَمُ بِمَا هُوَ كَائِنٌ ، فَلَوْ أَنَّ الْخَلْقَ كُلَّهُمْ جَمِيعًا أَرَادُوا أَنْ يَنْفَعُوكَ بِشَيْءٍ لَمْ يَكْتُبْهُ اللهُ عَلَيْكَ ، لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا عَلَيْهِ ، وَإِنْ أَرَادُوا أَنْ يَضُرُّوكَ بِشَيْءٍ لَمْ يَكْتُبْهُ اللهُ عَلَيْكَ ، لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا عَلَيْهِ ، وَاعْلَمْ أنَّ فِي الصَّبْرِ عَلَى مَا تَكْرَهُ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا، وَأَنَّ النَّصْرَ مَعَ الصَّبْرِ، وَأَنَّ الْفَرَجَ مَعَ الْكَرْبِ، وَأَنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا " . رواه أحمد (2803) وغيره ، وصححه الألباني .

وأخيرا :
الدعاء سلاح المؤمن ، فأكثري من الدعاء بأن يهدي الله زوجك ويجمع بينكما في خير .
ونسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقك لكل خير وأن ييسر لك أمرك .

والله أعلم .


الإسلام سؤال وجواب

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------


## mouzan7mod

فعلا لازم تتفاهم وياه وتحاول مرة و مرتين وثلاث ، و ان شاء الله يقتنع لأن الطلاق مب حل

----------


## موجوع قلبي

التفاهم بس ريايل روسهم يابسه انا خاطري ببيت بروحي بس الله كريم وبعوضني خير يارب وبفرجها علاكل مهموووومه وخاطره بيت

----------


## sa7el

الحين تطلقين عشان سكن منفصل،، لا اختي غلطانة

كيف تاخذين عياله وتروحين دولة ثانية عند اهلج،، الزوجة تتبع زوجها مب اهلها

انتي لا تخربطين الريال وعقله،، اطلب شي واحد ،، حاليا ركزي انه يوفر لج سكن منفصل حتى لو شقة او بيت ايجار او ملحق

----------


## Yazi.90

حبيباتي هاي فتوى  :15: 

يزاج الله خير اختي حكاية روح ،،

----------


## امراه

يزاج الله خير ههههه الخوات ماايقصرن فديتهن

----------


## طيبة*قلب

> حبيباتي هاي فتوى 
> 
> يزاج الله خير اختي حكاية روح ،،


خخخخخخ تحمسوا شوي

----------


## munamoor

> حبيباتي هاي فتوى 
> 
> يزاج الله خير اختي حكاية روح ،،


 السلام عليج ورحمة الله و بركاته 
الأخوات صار عندهم لبس لأن الفتوى عبارة عن سؤال و جواب 

بارك الله فيج و في موازين حسناتج غناتيه

----------


## احلى بعفويتي

والله الرياييل ما يي في راسهم غير فتواه التعدد 
غيرها لا تقولين كلمه

----------


## طيبة*قلب

> والله الرياييل ما يي في راسهم غير فتواه التعدد 
> غيرها لا تقولين كلمه


والحريم ناقصات عقل ازعجونا بالثنتين

----------

